# Divide salpingitis into three types according to the pathogen



## wonderstruck (Nov 1, 2013)

Salpingitis is a common gynecological diseases in clinic and a main reason of infertility. It is the inflammation of oviduct. In all of the reproductive organs, oviduct is the most vulnerable one and always can be affected seriously by the bacteria. Because oviduct is the passageway for eggs to pass through, the blockage of oviduct can also lead to infertility. The pathogens inducing salpingitis are including gonococcus, streptococcus, staphylococci and tuberculosis. We can divide salpingitis to several types according to the pathogens.

1.gonorrheal salpingitis. Gonorrheal salpingitis are responsible for nearly 60% of all the salpingitis. If you do sex with an infected man, the gonococcocci can be spread to your body. Firstly, the germs would infect the vulva and cervix. Then, they would enter the oviducts along the uterus and induce further damage. The ovary and peritoneum of patient can also be involved. The germs would destroy the membrane and deprive it of the ability of conveying the ova, then inducing infertility finally.

2. Septic salpingitis. It is another kind of salpingitis. One third of all cases of salpingitis is septic salpingitis. It is always induced by a puerperal infection. In this situation, the germs gain the access to the cervix because the cervix has been injured during delivery. Then, by the blood circulation they can go to the uterus and even oviducts. In cases of gonorrheal or septic salpingitis, the doctor will most likely prescribe antibiotics and sulfonamides. We suggest you to use Chinese herbal medicine to treat them in the long run. Fuyan pill is made from dozens of herbs which has a good effect on clearing away heat and toxic materials.

3.Tuberculous salpingitis. The cases of tuberculous salpingitis is only 5% of all cases. If some of your organs, such as lung, have been infected by tuberculosis, you are prone to acquire tuberculous salpingitis. The medicine for treating tuberculosis in other parts of body can also make effect on the tuberculous salpingitis. But you still need to remove the infected tissues after the subsiding of inflammation.

Different type of salpingitis would have different symptoms. For the acute gonorrheal salpingitis, the patients would have the severe pain and distension in the abdomen, accompanied by fever, nausea, vomiting and rapid pulse. But people having septic salpingitis would feel weak and painful around the pelvis and have chills with fever. The symptoms of tuberculous salpingitis is lighter then that of the gonorrheal or septic salpingitis. But we still can feel persistent pain in the pelvis. Infertility is also a complication of it.

In general, before we taking action, we should figure out what kind of pathogen is the cause your infection. you can recover health only if you are taking the right therapy.


----------

